# 36" exo T&B auratus



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

The terrarium seems a bit large, but these 4 juvies will hopefully grow some courage. Had to grab this crappy video while I could...hiders.

















A short video of my T&B auratus.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WBM0C-dWiE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

morg said:


> The terrarium seems a bit large, but these 4 juvies will hopefully grow some courage. Had to grab this crappy video while I could...hiders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool video I have some also real cool frogs but very shy in my experience.also I subscribed +1 and thumbs up'd the video.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd bet they'll get bolder once they get older. I have several of them, and they're very bold for me as adults.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Really enjoyed that video!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice tank and frogs... Cool background music on the vid.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Adding these pics in just to keep all as a log.
Egg crate









Hardscape


----------



## Kevin D (Nov 6, 2011)

Really like the tank, and the frogs look great. I have T&B auratus and they are bold for me and are always out and about.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Update. 
I removed a large brom that was pushing the top glass up and replaced with a large cork piece. Kyoto moss on top.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Video 30 seconds. TB auratus 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX4Is4HE3p0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

B-)


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Caught them in the act. 8 eggs. The female is more blue and male is turquoise. I'm excited to see what ratio the froglets turn out. 
Bad photograph.... Sorry, I used alot of zoom so as not to disturb.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

1st eggs hatch! 

Collected an egg batch 2 weeks ago and the first 5 are swimming in cups.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Eight total.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

The morning show 




























The female pictured twice above produced these 8 Tads.


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

I have only had mine for a couple of months, but they are still extremely shy. I am still hoping they will not only be a pair but get a little more bold. this is their home for now...


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

11 eggs. This is going to make 20 total. I'm a little worried about finding them all homes in a couple of months.


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

4 legs! 









Many little hoppers soon. 









Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Very cool! Congrats on all of the froglets!


----------



## pavochavo (Nov 21, 2012)

Well done! I just got a pair of adults myself and can't wait for eggs!!! My azureus pair seem to be hitting their stride and can't wait for these to do the same! Congrats!

Robert


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

First tad out of the water... 









Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Grow out tubs.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Those are some spoiled frogs


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Fun time to be observing the froglets as their pattern and color is starting to show.









Samsung GS4


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Good looking frogs Morgan....Nice looking tank.


----------

